# Upgrade to spin-on filter



## shedman (Sep 26, 2007)

Do any of you know if there's a spin-on oil filter head that will fit a 424 diesel?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Check with your dealer they will probably show a ugrade kit in there filter application book. Also you may check the donaldson or baldwin or fleetguard web sights.
caseman-d


----------



## shedman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks, caseman d. I'll do it.


----------

